
My $2.6B Ecosystem Fail: An RJMetrics Post Mortem - jcchuckles
https://blog.getcrossbeam.com/software-saas-era-ecosystems
======
randyzwitch
This article is a great example of how a series of small decisions can mean
the difference between wild success and modest success (or even failure)

------
pauljunbear
I miss personal, open stories like this where one reflects on a business
decision and learns from it—out in the open. It's also contextual and
actionable. Bravo on this piece. Thoughtful, transparent, and helpful to other
business owners.

------
pianoelias
Love seeing this kind of detailed breakdown of how things went in the real
world

------
canjapam
Thanks for sharing - great practical insights

